# Engineering items for help with



## Lindas (2 Sep 2019)

Hello everyone,

Would you be kind enough to look over these engineering items. I have taken out the Moore and wright things and these are the others which for the most part seem older. Some have brand names some don't. The picador thing I wonder if it is more for a table saw? As well as identification I am wondering what is best to do with them.

There are 3 things I have no idea if they are just scrap but they were in the drawer with these so perhaps I can ask you first.

Many thanks. And just writing this has made me realise how much UK workshop members have taught me. I am now teaching others how to look up realised items on e..y, it seems a lot of people don't know.


----------



## marcros (2 Sep 2019)

Top of first pic are spring mitre clamps I think. There should be a type of players to go with them. https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+hand-tool ... nds+dk7018


----------



## loftyhermes (2 Sep 2019)

The top items in the first picture are mitre spring clamps, used for making frames. Marcos types quicker than me.


----------



## Lons (2 Sep 2019)

Interesting items in the second pic, the picador is I assume the mitre guide which can be used with tablesaw, bandsaw, spindle moulder etc. anything with a suitable slot that fits the bar. I have one of those which I adapted for my bandsaw, in fact if I did a quick search I have at least 95% of those items.  

I'd either sell all as a job lot or separate the mitre guide, vernier gauge, dial guages and lump together the various calipers as a lot as they're of interest to woodturners.

I doubt there's anything there worth very much tbh


----------



## Trevanion (2 Sep 2019)

Looks like the others have sussed what the mitre clamp thing is  No idea what those little pieces on the loom are, especially with them being all different sizes you would assume they’re definitely for something.

Second picture has some nice bits in there! You’ve got various internal and external callipers for measuring round lathe stock, you’ve got what looks to be a nice Vernier caliper, there’s some feeler gauges, radius gauge and a thread gauge. Theres a couple of woodworking marking gauges with the round stems which might be worth a lot to collectors. There’s also a pair of dividers, a couple of dial indicators, thread dies and stocks, a couple of hand clamps, a couple of drill/wire gauges and mitre gauge for some kind of saw.

Look at the brands as some can be worth quite a bit like Mitutoyo, Brown and Sharp or Moore and Wright.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lindas (2 Sep 2019)

Thank you everyone one. It does indeed help and I can begin to separate out and put like with like. The mitre corner tool might not be there any more but at least I know what these are.


----------



## MusicMan (2 Sep 2019)

Put the things with many holes in them together. Some are drill gauges, some I think are die plates, but they are related.


----------



## Rorschach (2 Sep 2019)

Some useful bits there but nothing of great value.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (2 Sep 2019)

The things on the copper wire look like interchangeable nozzles/cutters (can't think of a better word) like for a pop-riveter, leather punch or something ? Does the wide end have an internal thread ?


----------



## Lindas (2 Sep 2019)

Ah, I will have a look at that.


----------



## Lindas (2 Sep 2019)

Many thanks again. It all helps in progressing things a bit further. With the metal and wood turning lathes to prepare for sale perhaps it might be good to put related items with them.

It's like the mitre spring clips, if, like me with these, you have no idea if scrap or of use you just don't know. It does feel like it has turned a corner with the clearing now. We sold some of the cheaper bits, hinges, old locks, padlocks, sand paper, at Dewsbury market. There were crowds! And 2 people offered to buy our stock (?) but only for a tiny offer, I think we caused a bit of a stir.


----------



## Robbo3 (3 Sep 2019)

The second item down in the first pic could be made into a depth gauge with a 6" to 9" length, of suitable diameter,dowel or rod.
To use place the flat bar on the rim of the item being turned. Push the dowel through the hole until it his the bottom & lock it with the thumb screw. Move the dowel to the outside of the item with the flat bar on the rim & note the difference between the outside of the base & the end of the dowel to give the thickness of the wood at the bottom.


----------



## toolsntat (3 Sep 2019)

That brass protractor may be worth a closer look?
Looks a quality professional item.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Lindas (4 Sep 2019)

Many thanks for that. It is a heavy thing


----------

